# Sticky  Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców



## kotbehemot

*Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców*

Forum Polskich Wieżowców poświęcone jest tematyce urbanistyki, architektury, infrastruktury, transportu publicznego i szeroko pojętym inwestycjom budowlanym. Jeśli nie jesteś zainteresowany tą tematyką, to prawdopodobnie FPW nie jest miejscem dla Ciebie. Na Forum istnieją także wątki „pozamerytoryczne” zgrupowane w dziale Klub Forum. Do Klubu Forum dostęp mają użytkownicy z odpowiednim stażem.

Zbiór zasad obowiązujący na Forum Polskich Wieżowców:


Niedopuszczalne są wypowiedzi naruszające obowiązujące prawo oraz wskazujące na naruszanie prawa przez użytkownika.
Na forum powinniśmy się nawzajem szanować. Niedopuszczalne jest obrażanie innych użytkowników, nie tylko w dosłownej, ale nawet w zawoalowanej formie. Nie należy stosować także argumentum ad personam. Dyskutować należy tak aby omawiać przedmiot dyskusji, zamiast opisywać innych współdyskutantów.
Biorąc udział w dyskusji na forum, należy stosować się do zasad netykiety, czyli przestrzegać zasad poprawnej pisowni, interpunkcji i stylistyki. Nie należy nadmiernie stosować emotikonów, pogrubień, kapitalików, wykrzykników oraz niestandardowych kolorów i rozmiarów czcionki. Na forum niedopuszczalny jest wulgarny język.
W wątkach merytorycznych należy trzymać się ściśle tematu wątku i nie zbaczać na niezwiązane z tematem wątku zagadnienia (tzw. _offtopic_). Miejscem na dyskusje luźniejsze są wątki typu _hydepark_. Dotyczy to zwłaszcza wątków o konkretnych inwestycjach, które z reguły powinny zawierać przede wszystkim obserwacje z przebiegu procesu inwestycyjnego.
Przed zadaniem pytania należy sprawdzić, czy odpowiedź na nie nie znajduje się już na ostatnich kilku stronach wątku lub w pierwszym poście wątku.
W przypadku umieszczania fotorelacji inwestycji obowiązuje zasada 10 zdjęć na jeden post. Zamieszczane zdjęcia powinny posiadać rozsądną rozdzielczość, czyli do ok. 1200 pikseli szerokości.
Nie powinno się cytować zdjęć, zwłaszcza z poprzedniego posta po to tylko, by je skomentować jednym lub dwoma słowami. W szczególności nie należy cytować całej fotorelacji. Można zacytować wybrane zdjęcie w celu zadania konkretnego pytania dotyczącego tego zdjęcia. Można też przytoczyć link do zdjęcia, zamiast je cytować.
Analogicznie, odnosząc się jedynie do fragmentu wypowiedzi innego użytkownika, należy unikać cytowania całej wypowiedzi.
Należy unikać pisania kolejnego posta bezpośrednio pod swoim wcześniejszym postem. Należy używać funkcji "edit" i "multiquote", dopisując nową treść do wcześniejszego posta i odpowiadając wielu użytkownikom. Dopuszczalne jest pisanie posta pod postem przy umieszczaniu fotorelacji, bądź gdy od napisania wcześniejszego posta upłynął już dłuższy czas.
Nie wolno publikować treści drastycznych oraz o charakterze erotycznym i pornograficznym.
Zabronione jest zamieszczanie na forum pełnych treści artykułów prasowych, ponieważ stanowi to pogwałcenie prawa autorskiego. Dopuszczalne jest cytowanie fragmentów artykułów wraz z podaniem linka do pełnej wersji.
Wszelkie zamieszczane teksty, zdjęcia i inne materiały co do których nie jesteśmy autorami, należy opatrzyć odnośnikami do źródeł.
Zabronione jest umieszczanie na forum reklam. Dopuszczalne jest zamieszczanie linków do stron internetowych i informacji o projektach użytkowników niezwiązanych z prowadzoną przez nich działalnością zarobkową, akcjach charytatywnych, organizacjach pożytku publicznego, organizacjach, projektach, konferencjach i szkoleniach związanych z tematyką forum oraz innych inicjatywach wspólnych forumowiczów.
W poszczególnych wątkach mogą być wprowadzone inne lub dodatkowe zasady postowania.
Na forum obowiązuje zakaz dyskusji o polityce, zwłaszcza w wątkach merytorycznych. Wyjątkiem jest wątek "Polityczny Hyde Park" oraz wątki pokrewne w dziale "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" w Klubie Forum.
Zabronione są polityczne awatary, sygnatury i nazwy użytkowników.
Sygnatury mogą posiadać maksymalnie 5 linijek. Nie wolno umieszczać w sygnaturach obrazków i filmów ani cytatów wypowiedzi innych użytkowników.
Utrzymaniem porządku na forum i egzekwowaniem zasad zajmują się Moderatorzy.
Moderatorzy mogą usunąć każdą treść bez podania powodu.
Naruszenie zasad obowiązujących na forum może skutkować czasowym lub stałym pozbawieniem prawa pisania na forum (tzw. ban). Moderatorzy ogłaszają powód i długość banów przydzielonym użytkownikom w Księdze banów.
Sprawy wymagające interwencji moderatorów należy zgłaszać do Księgi skarg i wniosków dotyczącej odpowiedniego działu, a jeżeli takiej nie ma - do ogólnej Księgi skarg i wniosków. Treści zawarte w prywatnych wiadomościach należy zgłaszać używając funkcji Report. Wnioski złożone w niewłaściwej Księdze oraz skargi, wnioski i żale zawarte w wątkach merytorycznych nie będą rozpoznawane.
Nie wolno zakładać drugiego konta i używać go po otrzymaniu bana na pierwsze. Należy poczekać aż ban minie. W przypadku naruszenia tej zasady każde nowe konto, wraz z kontem pierwotnym, zostanie zbanowane na zawsze. Posiadanie kont przez kilka osób korzystających z tego samego komputera lub adresu IP należy zgłosić moderatorom.
W wyjątkowych wypadkach ban może być uchylony lub zawieszony.


----------



## cudak

*GENERAL FORUM RULES*



Spookvlieger said:


> *General reminder*
> 
> Understand while participating in this forum you are bound by rules which are agreed upon by the administration of SkyscraperCity. Remember this is an international forum with an international public. Be respectful to all fellow members because this kind of essential cooperation among so many allows SkyscraperCity to thrive.
> 
> *0. Table of contents*
> 
> I. Basic rules
> 1. Content of posts
> 2. Reporting posts
> 3. Relationship with moderators
> 4. Relationship with other users
> 5. Deleted posts and closed threads
> 6. Infractions/brigs/bans and how to contest them
> 7. Multiple accounts
> 8. “Best effort” moderation
> 
> II. Other punishable offences
> 1. Privacy
> 2. Personal threats
> 3. Private message system abuse
> 
> III. Sourcing content
> 1. Giving credit
> 2. Fair use
> 3. Choosing sources
> 
> IV. Warning Rules
> 
> V. Consequences
> 1. Adherence to rules
> 2. Unforeseen situations
> 
> *I. Basic rules*
> 1. Content of posts
> a) You bear full responsibility for the content you post.
> b) The following is not tolerated:
> 
> Insulting other members or excessive swearing
> Making personal threats
> Making racist, homophobic, xenophobic or any other chauvinist remarks
> Provocating other users into flame wars
> Attacking religions
> Creating multiple threads/posts on the same subject
> Advertising without a prior approval of moderation
> Celebrating the death of a civilian no matter their nationality or creed
> Wishing people's death and death threats
> Posting graphic or pornographic images
> Using SkyscraperCity for any other purpose than forum related discussions
> Creating posts that relativize history or are revisionist in nature
> Avatars containing graphic, homophobic or pornographic content.
> Signatures that hold nationalistic, combative, racist or any other kind of commentary which may offend others
> c) Political content is allowed but users should expect it to be more strictly moderated.
> d) Your posts should be guided by a few simple questions ; Am I answering to a troll? Is my post clear? Is there no place for ambiguity? Did I read this thread before posting?
> e) This website is funded by Google AdSense. For more information about restricted content and policies by Google please read HERE and HERE.
> 
> 2. Reporting posts
> In case you have stumbled upon a post you find inappropriate we urge you to report it to moderation and don’t engage in further conversation as it will only make things worse.
> 
> Click on the 3 vertical dots to the far right of the time stamp. Select Report from the drop-down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add your reason for the report to the popup and click Report when you are done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Relationship with moderators
> a) In general it is forbidden to get confrontational with a moderator in public. You must sort all issues through private messages.
> b) Do not stalk nor threaten any member of the moderation.
> 
> 4. Relationship with other users
> Users should have an open mind with different opinions, especially on moral issues. If you have seen a post by another user whose opinion is unpleasant for you, then try to prove him wrong through arguments, not arguing. You should under no circumstances resort to insulting other members.
> 
> 5. Deleted posts and closed threads
> a) Moderators delete posts with a reason, thus reposting a deleted post can get you either a warning or temporary ban. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your post was deleted.
> b) Moderators close threads with a reason, thus recreating closed threads or creating a thread about the closed thread can get you a warning or temporary ban. Use proper means to communicate with a moderator to find out why your thread was closed.
> 
> 6. Warnings and bans and how to contest them
> a) There are two types of warnings, warning points expire over time.
> -A warning on a post you made
> -A profile warning
> b) There are 3 types of bans:
> 
> A temporary ban with an expiration date
> A permanent ban
> Posting ban specific of to one or more threads, either temporary or permanent
> c) Creating a thread about a banned member and moderator bashing is not allowed. Such threads will be deleted on sight and recreating a second thread will get you banned.
> d) Moderators reserve the right to restrict your access to certain parts of the forum.
> e) If you want to contest a ban you can go to the ‘Why was I banned or warned’ thread or send a PM to your local moderation.
> 
> 7. Multiple accounts
> a) Multiple accounts are forbidden.
> b) Re-registering during the brig or following a permanent ban is not allowed.
> 
> 8. “Best effort” moderation
> The moderation is done on a “best effort” basis. The moderators and admins of SkyscraperCity are volunteers that provide a service in their spare time. Because of this, it’s unreasonable to expect them to be online at all times, always reply to your messages as soon as they receive them, be able to help with a forum issue, moderate a thread as soon as you need, check all ongoing discussions every day or spot each breach of forum rules.
> Try to keep this in mind before accusing a moderator or admin of turning a blind eye or ignoring your requests.
> 
> *II. Other punishable offences*
> 1. Privacy
> Do not disclose private information on other users, such as real name, photo, home address or phone number.
> 
> 2. Private messages system abuse
> Serious insults of other users through private messages or flooding other user’s inbox with messages.
> 
> *III. Sourcing content*
> 1. Giving credit
> a) When you quote an external article, it is required to post a link to the source.
> b) All images should be credited with a source.
> c) Non-news articles, such as scientific articles, can be copyrighted and you should avoid posting them in their entirety.
> 
> 2. Fair use
> SkyscraperCity falls under the fair use legal doctrine. This means it is not allowed to post full news articles.
> You are however allowed to copy the article title and the first 2 to 3 lines but you should always add the source to the full article.
> For more information on the fair use agreement please visit HERE.
> 
> 3. Choosing sources
> a) Be very careful of the source you are using. Articles from one-sided media outlets such as Fox News, The Washington Times, The Sun, Pravda, The Reseau Voltaire and many others require special attention.
> b) Using extremist literature of any nature from any group is not tolerated.
> 
> *IV. Warning rules*
> If you collect three active warning points you will be banned for three days. If you collect more than 10 warning points in total you may be permanently banned for any future failure to comply with the rules.
> 
> *V. Consequences*
> 1. Adherence to rules
> a) Violating any of these rules may result in deletion of offending material. If you fail to comply with forum rules, you will be first warned and if the behavior continues, banned.
> b) Serious violation of rules will lead to an immediate ban.
> c) This forum and its server are private property. Administration can revoke your access at any time for any reason, or no reason at all.
> 
> 2. Unforeseen situations
> The moderation team reserves the right to act in any other situation not foreseen by the above mentioned rules where it deems appropriate. e.g.: General Inappropriate behavior












SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

